# ♥ ~ ♥ The Naruto x Hinata Valentine's Day 2nd Fanfiction-Fanart Contest ♥ ~ ♥



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 18, 2008)

UPDATE 

The results are in!

Hope you had fun everyone! Don't forget to rep the winners! XD

/////////===============================\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\===============================/////////

 ♥ ~ ♥ The Naruto x Hinata Valentine's Day 2nd Fanfiction-Fanart Contest ♥ ~ ♥ 

Modeled after Darkhope's and King James' previous NaruHina contest posts!​
For all those who didn't know, the NaruHina FC is having it's 2nd Valentine's Day contest. The categories of the contest are what they were last time : Fanfiction, Fanfiction [SMUT/LEMON], and Fanart.​
Now that the submission deadline is upon us, it's time for the voting process.
And this is what this thread will be used for. In here, all of the submissions will be presented, and you will all be able to read/see each one and comment on your favorite. Enjoy the NaruHina goodies, and have fun! XD​

*Spoiler*: _Regarding the voting..._ 



*~ Voting ~ *


Voting will run from 2/18/08 till 2/26/08.


*Fanfic votes must be PMed to me, fanart votes must be PMed to rageofkyubii.*​



I know it's past Valentine's Day, but due to some technical difficulties and popular request, the submission deadline had to be postponed till yesterday, so that everyone interested would be able to participate.

More details on the contest

*The Entries*​ 


Fanfiction:


By Light Warrior


By phoenixblood


By NessaMoon

An Unbreakable Heart
By Lord Raiden

*Spoiler*: _Other filehosting mirrors_ 




Mediafire Mirror
Megaupload Mirror



-----------------------//////\\\\\\-----------------------
-----------------------\\\\\\//////-----------------------

Fanfiction *[SMUT/LEMON]*:​
The First Time...
By Tagarou

*Spoiler*: _Other filehosting mirrors_ 




Mediafire Mirror
Megaupload Mirror




The Little Things
By minimerc

*Spoiler*: _Other filehosting mirrors_ 



Mediafire Mirror
Megaupload Mirror




-----------------------//////\\\\\\-----------------------
-----------------------\\\\\\//////-----------------------

Fanart:​


-------------------------



-------------------------


*Spoiler*: _By ChowMein_ 






*Spoiler*: _Short story to it_ 





Naruto and Hinata had just been on the most hectic date
they'll ever have...

...and it all started when Naruto forgot to bring his wallet
to pay for their luxurious dinner - which he planned for days
for it to be perfect. And Hinata was a bit uncomfortable
about his dedication to their very first date, located at the
farthest corner of Konoha where many aristocrats, the
privileged, and other upper-class men meet. Yet it was
undeniably impressive. Something unexpected, yet
expected from the unpredictable knucklehead of the village.

Some troubles here, some rampage there, and some
chaos everywhere...and along the way, new friends were
made - one of them being nobleman who, to both Naruto's
and Hinata's discomfort, was a fan of Jiraiya's books and
the toad sage himself.

And even with all the disarray, the couple had had time for...
romance. Well, that's what Hinata sees it as (and she
might've even seen Naruto blush once!). They held hands
most of the time - mostly because she couldn't keep up with
Naruto while they ran from angry mobs, considering the fact
that she was wearing a dress.

And Naruto had to keep Hinata in his arms and hold her
tight (because they were hiding in the shadows and had to
keep quiet).

Some more troubles here, some more rampage there,
and some more chaos everywhere. And Naruto somehow
managed to make his left arm bleed after going through
the forest. He felt guilty after Hinata tore up the hem of her
dress to use as the bandage they lacked. She felt colder after
that, and as he saw her shiver, he gave her his sweater.
(yes, gave, not offered).

Naruto sighed as he slumped back on the training post.
(To think that they ran all the way from the corner of Konoha
to the training grounds). He looked over to Hinata.

Despite all the trouble the got into, she still managed to remain
the beautiful angel she was. He apologized to Hinata for
messing up their date so badly. To his surprise, she scooted
next to him and leaned on his chest. Out of her mouth, she had
barely whispered the words that made the night so special and
wonderful that he had almost forgotten that he screwed it up.

"As long as it was with you, Naruto-kun...it was a perfect night."

Okay, that sounded a bit corny, but it was the first time anyone
had appreciated him and his faults that way. He hugged her
back and rested his head on the top of hers, cherishing the
moment he was sharing with the one girl who he can count on
to be there for him.

So maybe all those bad stuff were worth it, neh?


CORNY 



Read more ...




-----------------------



-----------------------



-----------------------//////\\\\\\-----------------------
-----------------------\\\\\\//////-----------------------


*Spoiler*: _Commentary XD_ 









By none other than our very own Ichiban-nin XD

----------------------

Good luck to all contestants, but more importantly, have fun! And don't forget to comment and post here! 

If you have any questions, reply to this thread or PM me.​

 To mods : If you feel that this thread should not be here, please move it to the right place. ​


----------



## rageofkyubii (Feb 18, 2008)

So many awesome entries!!! Am I allowed to vote on stuff if Im keeping track of votes?


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 18, 2008)

rageofkyubii said:


> So many awesome entries!!! Am I allowed to vote on stuff if Im keeping track of votes?



I didn't say otherwise


----------



## Ocinna (Feb 18, 2008)

Great fanarts everyone.  You guys are super talented. 
I'll start working on fanfics next.


----------



## ?? (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, a bunch of great stuff.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 18, 2008)

amazing work, everyone!!


----------



## Denji (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job on all of them! I'll be PMing my choices soon.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 18, 2008)

Phew, I had to tie up loose ends with enrolling for the Uni year. Now that that's done I can post my caption. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 19, 2008)

wow there great!!!!!!!


----------



## Light Warrior (Feb 19, 2008)

I've already decided on who I'm voting for in the fanfiction and fanart categories. Tomorrow, I'll read the two lemons so I can vote on them. I'll submit all my votes at the same time.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 19, 2008)

Hehe, Chee's Hinata sure has some eyecatching... assets.


----------



## Lord Raiden (Feb 19, 2008)

: Sighs: well I found some errors I didn't catch before but it's too late now.  Anyways I voted just on the fanart since I would be biaed in the fanfic and I don't really read lemons.


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 19, 2008)

i have to go with gothic soujo's simple because of the concept, and its so cute


----------



## minimerc (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow.... so many great fan arts to look at =D
~minimerc


----------



## Light Warrior (Feb 20, 2008)

I decided not to vote in the fanfic contest since I submitted an entry to it. To vote for someone else would mean supporting the competition, but to vote for myself would just be morally and ethically wrong (and probably also forbidden), so I'm not voting in that category. I did, however, read everyone's work.

I've submitted my votes for the lemons and the fanart. Good job, everyone!


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 20, 2008)

I added a MU and a MF for each of the uploaded fanfics, in case someone hates RS


----------



## Charu (Feb 20, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Hehe, Chee's Hinata sure has some eyecatching... assets.



You said it


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Feb 20, 2008)

Light Warrior said:


> I decided not to vote in the fanfic contest since I submitted an entry to it. To vote for someone else would mean supporting the competition, but to vote for myself would just be morally and ethically wrong (and probably also forbidden), so I'm not voting in that category. I did, however, read everyone's work.
> 
> I've submitted my votes for the lemons and the fanart. Good job, everyone!


Methinks that even if one participate in contest one shall vote (however maybe not for himself ;P) - not for competing each other. IMHO what count it's not wining, but enjoying and having fun cause taking part in such unique event 


MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> I added a MU and a MF for each of the uploaded fanfics, in case someone hates RS


Yey


----------



## Sir Hoshi (Feb 21, 2008)

All the art and stories are great but the enthusiasm and love for NaruHina just tops it off. <3

Well done everybody for producing such wonderful art, the most difficult part is voting and then repping. Infact everyone should get repped for their actually work whether they win or not.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 21, 2008)

Sir Hoshi said:


> All the art and stories are great but the enthusiasm and love for NaruHina just tops it off. <3
> 
> Well done everybody for producing such wonderful art, the most difficult part is voting and then repping. Infact everyone should get repped for their actually work whether they win or not.



Indeed it turned out well again, yes even entering in the first place is quite admirable in itself!

I've already voted, but the decisions were tough and very very close.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2008)

just wanting two congrat everyone.


----------



## Hyuuga Hinata (Feb 21, 2008)

I almost forgot about this contest! XDD You used Rie's/Darkhope's and King James's thread last year as a guide, maybe you should credit her/them. 

If only she was here. She should be back soon. :n

I'm going to vote soon. The entries are great. <3


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 22, 2008)

Already submitted my vote for the fanart category, I should get some time to read and then decide on a fanfic tomorrow.


----------



## rageofkyubii (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep the votes coming, you guys!


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 22, 2008)

Holy- @_____________@

I'm so sorry for not being here! As I said, lacked a comp for 5 days. I'll add this to the first page of the NH fc right now. And all the entries are great; makes it hard for me to choose.

@MS22 and rageofkyubii - Thanks for holding this contest! I can tell it's really a success already. <3

X3


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2008)

Can i jsut comment on ChowMein's entry. Its awesome.  I love it. Maybe someone can color it in.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 22, 2008)

Those are good.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 23, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i jsut comment on ChowMein's entry. Its awesome.  I love it. Maybe someone can color it in.



Yes, it is awesome. Chow, if you ever decide to go full on with colouring your drawings will become legendary.


----------



## Meteora_7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Submitted my fanart vote


----------



## Light Warrior (Feb 24, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Yes, it is awesome. Chow, if you ever decide to go full on with colouring your drawings will become legendary.



ChowMein's fanart was indeed awesome, hence why it got my vote. 

Not sure if I'm supposed to be saying who I voted for here, but... eh.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Yes, it is awesome. Chow, if you ever decide to go full on with colouring your drawings will become legendary.



AS IF she isn't legendary already


----------



## Light Warrior (Feb 25, 2008)

Winners will be declared tomorrow, right? I look forward to seeing the results, though the best part of the contest wasn't so much the competition as it was enjoying awesome NaruHina fan works.


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2008)

wow these fanarts are amazing


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to vote  Well, great job to everyone on the entries anyway~  Can't wait to find out the winners!


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 27, 2008)

~ ♥ ~ Results ~ ♥ ~

We're now officially finished taking votes. Total voters : the number of the end of the voting date.


*Spoiler*: _Winner of the fanfic category is_ 



*An Awkward Night* by _phoenixblood_! :WOW





*Spoiler*: _Winner of the Lemon fanfic category is_ 



*The Little Things* by _minimerc_! 
No offence, but this icon fits this category best 





*Spoiler*: _Winner of the fanart category is_ 



_ChowMein_ with 21 votes! :WOW





*Spoiler*: _Not too hard to tell which of these submitters is the overall winner_ 



If you need a hint, it starts with a C and ends with an N. Indeed it's ChowMein, with a total number of 21 votes! Way to go! 




The winner(s) will get an AMV with the song of their choice, as wel as a NaruHina custom-made Yu-Gi-Oh!-style card, both of which are voluntary prizes from minimerc and Rageofkyubii.


*Spoiler*: _The actual voting is below_ 




Fanfics

[NORMAL]
Phoenixblood         6
NessaMoon           5

[SMUT/LEMON]
minimerc              4
Tagarou               2


Fanart

[NORMAL]
ChowMein             21
GothicShoujo         4




Now then, LET THE MAD RAEPPING BEGIN! ​


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to minimerc, ChowMein, and me ! 

(Not many total votes in fanfics though...)

So do I get to request an amv, too, or is that just ChowMein?


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!

*begins repping*


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Feb 28, 2008)

I did say winner*s*, but minimerc will be the one to validate that claim of mine...


----------



## SENTINEL (Apr 27, 2008)

well done MangekyuuSharingan22.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Apr 27, 2008)

Chowmein's is awesome


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Soul said:


> well done MangekyuuSharingan22.



It really was a group efford. If you think I did a good job, that's probably because the group that I worked with were good 

Thanks though, appreciate it


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2008)

Too bad I missed this contest!  

Congrats to the winners!! You guys were great and the other contestants too!


----------



## BabyxUzumaki (Nov 2, 2008)

i am sharing naruto with hinata i guess!"


----------



## Yumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Great job! I like them all but the one by ChowMein the most


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

Chowmein is the best one.

Great entries.


----------

